# Rolling Pin



## gimpy (Oct 29, 2014)

Good Day, I have a request for a rolling pin, the person would like it to be made made from some heavy wood, at least 3" dia and 20" long.......So does any one have an idea what would be the ideal wood for this project. Heavy, with very little grain........Thank you in advance for your review


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 29, 2014)

Hard maple- persimmon

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## gimpy (Oct 29, 2014)

Mike1950 said:


> Hard maple- persimmon


Any idea if any one on the site would have either one of these, I guess I may need to go to another thread....thank you


----------



## Kevin (Oct 29, 2014)

Texas Ebony.


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 29, 2014)

I've always used either Maple or Cherry for the rolling pins I do.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Hill (Oct 29, 2014)

I make most of mine out of Mesquite--makes for an attractive, heavy pin. But seeing where you're at--Maple will likely be the easiest for you to find.


----------



## gimpy (Oct 29, 2014)

Do you happen to have a a piece about 31/2" x 20+" you may want to sell


----------



## gimpy (Oct 29, 2014)

David Hill said:


> I make most of mine out of Mesquite--makes for an attractive, heavy pin. But seeing where you're at--Maple will likely be the easiest for you to find.


Do you happen to have a a piece about 31/2" x 20+" you may want to sell


----------



## jmurray (Oct 29, 2014)

gimpy what part of PA are you from? anywhere near pittsburgh?


----------



## gimpy (Oct 29, 2014)

jmurray said:


> gimpy what part of PA are you from? anywhere near pittsburgh?


No, I'm from the east coast, Danville, Pa. One hour north of Harrisburg.........Did you ever here of Geisinger Medical Center. I live about 5 minutes from the hospital


----------



## jmurray (Oct 29, 2014)

im familiar with the area, if you were closer id hook you up. 

unrelated topic, 3" is gonna be a beefy rolling pin!


----------



## gimpy (Oct 29, 2014)

jmurray said:


> im familiar with the area, if you were closer id hook you up.
> 
> unrelated topic, 3" is gonna be a beefy rolling pin!



I know, this lady is pretty well set with the size......

It would be neat to look each other up, I used to come to you area (city) once a month before I retired


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 29, 2014)

Cherry would be nice also- I probably have both maple and persimmon in 3"


----------



## David Hill (Oct 29, 2014)

Yep.
I can do that. Can get one out Thurs or Friday--more likely Friday. Message me with addie & we can talk $


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 29, 2014)

Also silver maple in 4" probably about bout as hard as cherry.


----------



## Sprung (Oct 29, 2014)

Mike's got real nice maple. Well, let's be honest - anything Mike's got is real nice. I'm currently getting ready to make a small run of rolling pins out of pieces of quilted and curly maple I've got from him in the past. (Also doing a few out of cherry, but I didn't get the cherry from Mike.)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 29, 2014)

I will see what I can come up with Gimpy and get back to you.


----------



## DKMD (Oct 29, 2014)

Nothing wrong with the suggestions this far. Beech would likely be the classic wood for high end rolling pins, but any hard, non-porous wood should work. If you strike out with the locals, baseball bat blanks are available kiln dried in hard maple.


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 29, 2014)

I think Gimpy is buying a few blanks from me. Cutting tomorrow for his inspection.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 30, 2014)

here you go- 3 blanks and a scrap that will probably fit. 3 different trees- I will check the length but I think they are all over 20


----------



## gimpy (Oct 30, 2014)

Mike1950 said:


> I think Gimpy is buying a few blanks from me. Cutting tomorrow for his inspection.


Yes, I'm curr


Mike1950 said:


> here you go- 3 blanks and a scrap that will probably fit. 3 different trees- I will check the length but I think they are all over 20
> 
> View attachment 62958


Mike, they all look good, tell how much and where to send the money,
Thanks a bunch......
Terry


----------

